# FF: Python and siphons



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I've got a Python Easyclean siphon to give away for free. It's got all the connectors and works fine.

There are 2 other smaller siphons if anyone needs them.

Pickup at my place.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Need it gone soon.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Please free to send me offers with multiple purchase. Let me know if the price is not right.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Prices updated... sold items will be removed from the post.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Tank/stand pending sale. Selling the Eheim and inline heater for $50 only!


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Tank/stand back on sale, need them gone soon. First come first serve.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Tank and canister sold! All accessories price lowered to clear!


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Need everything gone!


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Filter still available! In Great condition!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

will take the hagen air pump and heater from you asap

cheers


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Only two items left!


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Weekend bump!


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Price lowered! Must go!


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

The siphons are free for grab!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

We'll take them if no one wants them! Pm with your contact info..


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll be going by Burnaby on Saturday, if Moloto doesn't take them I wouldn't mind at least a smaller siphon to work with my 10gal.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

I can take the python tonight.


----------

